# Valetpro Bilberry or BH Auto Wheel



## joe_con19 (Aug 1, 2015)

Just wondering if BH is worth paying double for?

Whats the go to wheel cleaner between these two


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

BH is an Iron X like product so different to Bilberry. Cant really compare the two.

Bilberry can be diluted so 1lt will last you a good long while and is good for cleaning light brake dust. Something like BH auto wheels is for heavily embedded wheels. 

Far to expensive for me to use an Iron X like product every week so I make sure my wheels are sealed nicely and then just use Bilberry to help remove the brake dust easier.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

No contest at all

BH is soooooo much better


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

BH autowheel can also be used on paint as a fallout remover. I usually wash my wheels with normal shampoo and some wheel woollies. Then use the autofoam as a fallout remover or to remove heavy dirt when needed.


----------



## fatdazza (Dec 29, 2010)

As has been said before, a bit of a chalk and cheese poll.

Completely different formulations, price and method of use (one you dilute to taste!).

Therefore impossible to vote meaningfully


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

bilt hamber auto wheel all the wayyyy
i dont think bilberry even has a fallout remover in it ???


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Paul7189 said:


> BH autowheel can also be used on paint as a fallout remover. I usually wash my wheels with normal shampoo and some wheel woollies. Then use the autofoam as a fallout remover or to remove heavy dirt when needed.


I've tried Korrosol but not Autowheel. Can't quite work out the difference between the two...!

Surely people don't use something like Autowheels for everyday cleaning...? Would cost me about £15 every month!

I always use the least expensive method first and work my way up. Just car shampoo with brushes, then Bilberry agitated and finally a bit of dragons breath or Korrosol if needed.

Find spraying Bilberry first and then a wash with car shampoo and brushes do the trick, so tend to do that now.


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

There is no comparison really as Autowheel is a far more efficient cleaner and it's safer too as it's not heavily alkaline. You can use Autowheel on any surface. Bilberry can stain sensitive finishes such as chrome or mirror polished metals.

Both good cleaners and serve their purpose, Bilberry is better value but Autowheel is a better product.

As I sell both and use both I'm just sharing my knowledge and experiences with you. 

Alex


----------



## Chris92VAG (Oct 23, 2013)

What peoples views on dragon breath and auto wheels saying as dragons breath is more similar to auto wheels? Looking to buy one of them soon, just to use now and again to remove what shampoo won't and I can't be bothered to seal wheels.


----------



## DrEskimo (Jan 7, 2016)

Chris92VAG said:


> What peoples views on dragon breath and auto wheels saying as dragons breath is more similar to auto wheels? Looking to buy one of them soon, just to use now and again to remove what shampoo won't and I can't be bothered to seal wheels.


Haven't used AutoWheel, but have used Korrosol (think it's more or less the same..). Like both equally really. Just reordered dragons breath but no particular reason behind it! Think Korrosol was cheaper for 1lt as well so if AutoWheels is the same price then would go with that.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

Korrosol is a fallout remover only. Auto Wheel has a degreaser / cleaner in it as well. I have a feeling if you mixed Korrosol and Surfex HD in the right proportions you'd get something pretty close to Auto Wheel. I use Surfex to clean my wheels for a normal wash, only break out the fallout remover every fourth wash or if the wheels are particularly manky from a long journey (I don't cover lots of miles, you probably would use Auto Wheel more often if you did a lot of driving, especially if much braking involved).


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

steelghost said:


> Korrosol is a fallout remover only. Auto Wheel has a degreaser / cleaner in it as well. I have a feeling if you mixed Korrosol and Surfex HD in the right proportions you'd get something pretty close to Auto Wheel. I use Surfex to clean my wheels for a normal wash, only break out the fallout remover every fourth wash or if the wheels are particularly manky from a long journey (I don't cover lots of miles, you probably would use Auto Wheel more often if you did a lot of driving, especially if much braking involved).


That's my understanding. Autowheel is the best wheel cleaner I have used, Bilberry is not the same, so apples and oranges.


----------

